

Illumos day 2014: The Dream is Alive Linux containers on an illumos kernel - happy-dude
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrfD3pC0VSs

======
happy-dude
Slides: [http://www.slideshare.net/bcantrill/illumos-
lx](http://www.slideshare.net/bcantrill/illumos-lx)

For those who don't know, Joyent's SmartOS is a fork of OpenSolaris and
arguably the canonical implementation of the kernel today. They've made a ton
of improvements the past few years.

Bryan Cantrill is one of the guys who helped make this happen, and while it is
a 2 hour video, it is definitely worth the time to watch it. At the bare
minimum, check out the slides!

